# Made in USA ?



## Outlaw

I've struggled with this problem too. It really pisses me off that manufacturing has gone overseas and to boot, they receive tax cuts for outsourcing! To hell with the god damned Republicans! 

Anyhow, I digress, I don't have any great solutions, but there is a company that has a mix of some stuff that is made in the USA as well as others. They manufacture mainly for the military so their prices are higher than a kite. Good luck!

adstactical.com


----------



## DoubleYouEss

check out TREW gear, they aren't made in China, I want to say Kathmandu?

TREW | stylish and technical ski/snowboard outerwear


----------



## lmyers

I use a LOKI soft shell for backcountry and non blizzard days at the resorts. Last I knew they were manufactured in Grand Junction (although they ship worldwide). I was just checking their website and it doesn't say where they are manufactured....but I believe it is still here in CO....and I have been very happy with their products.

LOKI USA - LOKI Outerwear

There is definitely something to be said for their patented built-in mittens and neck gaiter/balaclavas as well...


----------



## adgeiser

Feathed Freinds!!!! made in Seattle, USA.
and they do custom, over stuffs and the such.


----------



## grandyoso

I thought LOKI started making stuff in Vietnam..... 

Moment has some pants and jacket that are made in the US... Freeride systems is also made in the US.


----------



## Duckins

Anyone know about Flylow Gear? I couldn't find it on their site.


----------



## waterratNE

Some of the patagonia is made in the US and arc'teryx stuff is made in canada. It's not US, but at least it's not china. also some of the sunice stuff is made in canada too.


----------



## nicho

Heres a link to an all American made clothing site. Below I pasted the fine print on the site so make sure the clothing is US made.
Carhartt Made in USA ; All USA Clothing

For over 119 years, Carhartt has manufactured premium workwear known for exceptional durability, comfort, quality of construction, and fit that you can feel in the fabrics and see in the performance. This historic line of clothing, up until recently, was only produced in America. However times and economies have changed leaving only a handful of pieces of Carhartt clothing made in the USA.

At All USA Clothing we support America and therefore only carry those pieces Carhartt Clothing that are still Made in USA. This clothing also has the benefit of being Union made in the USA.


----------



## waterratNE

I hate to break it to you nicho, but Carhartt closed their last American plant a few years ago. People wouldn't spend the extra couple of bucks (literally only a couple) to get American made, so they closed it.

If you want a great, thick, heavyweight traditional sweatshirt check out Camber. ALL of their stuff is currently made in the USA, and you can't beat the quality. Camber Sportswear- Heavyweight Sweatshirts, T-Shirts and Active Clothing


----------



## lmyers

grandyoso said:


> I thought LOKI started making stuff in Vietnam.....


that might be why it doesn't say "made in the USA" anywhere on their website...at least I got mine while it was made locally.

There is a little shop next to Benson's on F Street in downtown Salida called J2 Software. She custom makes fleece and soft shells, and they are super high quality...another awesome option is Melanzana in Leadville, top quality stuff.

Melanzana


----------



## jcandersonco

Arc'tryx is now made in china not canada


----------



## waterratNE

damn. that's a bummer...I thought some of their fleeces still were.


----------



## ric

Thought Arc'teryx was at least Canadian!? How can this be that we can't purchase quality gear from our own country! whats wrong with this picture?! China REALLY that's where are jobs go! along with our recreation $??? Say it ain't so!
Maybe we should all start voting with our wallets !!


----------



## hnw2

This was a good question, so I did some digging and found a list of folks manufacturing gear in the US. I can only attest to the quality of three of these: Winter Green Northern Wear (if you don't mind the greenland kayaker/dog sledding look), Fox River Socks (and socks is socks) and Mystery Ranch (started by the founder of Dana Design after he sold DD). Does smartwool maybe make some socks in the US, too?

Winter Green- Anoraks

Fox Sox


Mystery Ranch Packs

Western Mountaineering- Down gear


Equinox- tents etc

Nunatakusa- Down gear


TADV gear


----------



## phillersk

I've had two jackets made from Home » BeyondClothing.com . Awesome stuff, and it's custom fit.


----------



## g.soutiere

For flece I recomend melanzana very good quality plus its made here in leadville


----------



## waterratNE

A lot of socks are made in the USA because there is little labor involved (Wigwam, Darn good Socks). But check the packaging for Smartwool because they were bought by Timberland a few years ago.


----------



## sarahkonamojo

Ibex. Not all, but a lot is made in USA. Unfortunately, the more technical gear is made overseas.


----------



## Canada

*Island Tropic?*

I have a pair of ski pants from Island Tropic that are about 20 years old and still like new. The guy theat owned Mogul Mikes in Dillon had them made in Denver I believe. Anyone know if he and they still exists?


----------



## powdahound76

And slipper dammit! I have been looking for new house slippers (I am an old man after all) an they are all made in China it seems. $80 bucks and still made in china. I will pay a fair amount of money if they are US made and quality, my last ones are 14 yrs old or so, but are wearing out fast now.
Found US Sheepskin company that makes slippers, US made, but you have to find a retailer to buy them it looks like. Will post more after I call company and find out.
Wishin I had the $ for startup and the cajones, I would start stitching up some good fleece, softshell, and hardshell goods and sellin em to ya.

LET IT SNOW!!!


----------



## waterratNE

Minnetonka makes a lot of their slippers/moccasins here (at least they used to) and they last a long time. Their fuzzy slippers are not made here, though.

-Alexis


----------



## powdahound76

US Sheepskin company, made in US or Canada for good looking slippers. No prices on webpage, you must go to a retailer, but they have a list on their webpage. For us here in CO, Overland Trading CO, they have one in downtown Denver. Should be a fun trip for a hillbilly in plaid woolens!!

Thanks for the work the rest of you did finding companies that make their stuff in the US.


----------



## ric

Thanks Guys!! some great ideas!! just checked out WinterGreen, think I found a jacket,without the fur!


----------



## ric

Also found out that china has exclusive access to most and the best Goretex materials so only THEY can fabricate !!?? Sounds like Corporate domination to me!? What's up with that? anyone know why this is?


----------



## waterratNE

Because they can. Also, once corporations move over there and set-up factories, China OWNS the equipment. So even if companies wanted to move back to the states (and many do) they can't take their very expensive equipment with them. It's a mess. 

-Lex


----------



## lemsip

powdahound76 said:


> And slipper dammit! I have been looking for new house slippers (I am an old man after all)


If you have wide feet.
Men's Wide Slippers, Extra Wide Man Slipper, Mens Wide Width Slippers, Men's Slippers Wide, Wide Slippers
Most are made in Canada I think.


----------



## skipowpow

Home » BeyondClothing.com


----------



## Brotorboat

ric said:


> Maybe we should all start voting with our wallets !!


MAYBE??

Start doing it immediately...and don't look back.

Since it is the holiday season, please talk to your friends and family about the importance of buying QUALITY products made in the USA. Even if it means buying 1 toy or 1 piece of clothing instead of 10 toys and 5 pieces of clothing. If everyone made that same decision...we would start to see companies return to the US for manufacturing.


----------



## birdman83

outa ware made in Montana. I can attest to the quality of their ski pants. This stuff lasts!

Outa Ware: Made in Montana Outdoor Clothing Company- Made in Three Forks, Montana, USA, Outdoor Clothing Shop, Outdoor Clothing Manufacturer.


----------



## RiverCowboy

*Made in Montana*



powdahound76 said:


> And slipper dammit! I have been looking for new house slippers (I am an old man after all) an they are all made in China it seems. $80 bucks and still made in china. I will pay a fair amount of money if they are US made and quality, my last ones are 14 yrs old or so, but are wearing out fast now.
> Found US Sheepskin company that makes slippers, US made, but you have to find a retailer to buy them it looks like. Will post more after I call company and find out.
> Wishin I had the $ for startup and the cajones, I would start stitching up some good fleece, softshell, and hardshell goods and sellin em to ya.
> 
> LET IT SNOW!!!


If you need footwear made in the USA, check out Schnee's from Bozeman, MT. www.schnees.com. Awesome pac boots and they make some fine looking liesure footwear as well, all in their factory. Most are rebuildable.


----------



## Brotorboat

I poked around Schnees' website and didn't see anything that says "Made in the USA". With a product line as large as theirs...I'm a bit skeptical that they actually manufacture in the States.


----------



## lmyers

mattywp said:


> I poked around Schnees' website and didn't see anything that says "Made in the USA". With a product line as large as theirs...I'm a bit skeptical that they actually manufacture in the States.


I agree, I looked at their page and considering how much Gore-Tex they have, at least some of their products must be imported....I also agree with your first post about buying less and buying local. The quality will be as good or better and you will be supporting your neighbors. Do it.


----------



## RiverCowboy

*Schnees*



lmyers said:


> I agree, I looked at their page and considering how much Gore-Tex they have, at least some of their products must be imported....I also agree with your first post about buying less and buying local. The quality will be as good or better and you will be supporting your neighbors. Do it.


Sorry for the lack of clarification. I was just suggesting Schnee's own footwear for the old guy that wanted slippers. That is the only thing I know of that is made in Bozeman.

They used to be just a boot factory but have grown into retailing a lot of other brands.


----------



## adgeiser

carl dyer moccasins
hand made in the us of a
also does custom tracings of your feet that he builds off of


----------



## zipbak

check this out: American Made Products and/or Services Made in USA


----------



## zipbak

I mean 
American Made Products and/or Services Made in USA


----------



## Canada

*back on point. (Mountain tropic, island tropic)*

Anyone know if Mogul Mikes still exists, or if these pants are still made?

I can't find them, but my computer search skill are on par with my boating and skiing skills.


----------



## tanderson

I am using this topic for the decision on my next raft. I think I'm going with an Aire. I found out that NRS makes their boats in Mexico. As far as I know, Aire, Maravia, Sotar are the US brands. Any others out there I should consider for my new boat?


----------



## sarahkonamojo

Red Ants Pants!
Welcome to Red Ants Pants | Finally, work wear for women.

Incredibly tough brown jeans.


----------



## jsh

Does smartwool maybe make some socks in the US, too?


Smartwool is mixed, some US and some Asia. Point 6 socks however, the orignial founders of smartwool, are made in the US. Check em out...
www.Point6.com


----------



## liquidphoto

Do beleive Dickies is made in Ft Worth, TX! They make pants, jakets, ect.


----------



## liquidphoto

jsh said:


> Does smartwool maybe make some socks in the US, too?
> 
> 
> Smartwool is mixed, some US and some Asia. Point 6 socks however, the orignial founders of smartwool, are made in the US. Check em out...
> www.Point6.com


Not sure where they are made now, but the materal Smart Wool was using (merino wool) was coming from New Zealand. Their selling point years ago was they used "free range" sheep for their wool?


----------



## rpmcolorado

Western mountaineering makes some really great stuff. I am still using my 5 degree mummy bag after almost 17 years, and it is just as good as new and still has super high loft, and i've used it a lot. Also have a pair of their down booties, couldn't find a better pair after trying some others.


----------



## ric

Just found Wild Things out of Vt. looks like some great base layers!


----------



## merritrd

Made in USA, Made in America, US, American-Made

name says it all


----------



## ccgornjak

My hubby and I struggle with this also. Not so much on the technical side, but if you want very high quality and locally made wool clothing....look up Stormy Kromer, made in Upper Michigan. Their long sleeve shirts and hats are amazing. I also heard about Carhartt's deal of customers not paying the extra 10 bucks for USA made...shameful. Keen is starting to bring some products back to be made in the US.


----------



## catwoman

A FlyLow rep told me it is not made in the US.


----------



## mr. compassionate

Outlaw said:


> I've struggled with this problem too. It really pisses me off that manufacturing has gone overseas and to boot, they receive tax cuts for outsourcing! To hell with the god damned Republicans!
> 
> Anyhow, I digress, I don't have any great solutions, but there is a company that has a mix of some stuff that is made in the USA as well as others. They manufacture mainly for the military so their prices are higher than a kite. Good luck!
> 
> adstactical.com


Hmm...I take it you blame the Repubs for union wages/pensions that have driven jobs overseas? I thought the Repubs were the evil ones trying to break the unions which would then make manuf cheaper in the U.S.


----------



## ducksrus

maybe we just all need to move to china...?


----------



## palidog

Island Tropics ? Really? I think they called them that because your genitals felt like they were in a rainforest. We used to call them the Island Sponge.


----------



## wasatchbill

Great thread; just saw this documentary, and wanted to post it here. 

Santa's Workshop - Inside China's Slave Labour Toy Factories
This is recent, posted Dec 3, 2011
http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=yF8jUDzz5bE
Its 32 minutes. The first 10 min, and the last 2 min, is a good summary.

This confirms my feeling that it is better to buy something made in Taiwan, South Korea, Japan, anywhere other than China. Easier said than done I know; every item I looked at in Costco the other day was made in China- from the Snap-on tools (!!! they used to be so proud to be made in USA), to the Stanley tools, to the Hitachi drills (I thought they were Japanese?), to the Head ski gloves.


----------



## scotttoland

Kokatat | About Us
Kokatat is hanging in there. 
Shnee boots importing at least some boots from Italy. 
Hyside is made in South Korea. I'm not aware of any Hypalon boats US made.


----------



## powdahound76

The US made website on last page is good. Good looking daily wear pants (like Carharts) for not bad prices.
Outa Wear from Montucky looks great too. Looking to use them to replace my ski gear as it wears out.
And I found some nice slippers for the same price as Cabelas made in China crap. Now with my new haircut and some new slippers my wife can relax.
If I only had some stones I would start my own company making decent outdoor gear here and employ some more Americans.


----------



## ducksrus

Vote for Newt and we can get child labor going here in america right away..!


----------



## Brotorboat

If anyone out there is looking for a little something extra to get for the woman in your life...

here is a link to some great handmade stuff by my friend Meghan in Montana.

OLI designs by OLIdesigns on Etsy

MADE IN THE USA!


----------

